# Fenris!



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So, as some of you know, I was getting a puppy to raise and train as my psychiatric service dog. Well, he's been here for a few weeks now! Drove over 3 hours one way to get him. So worth it.

For the first week and half to two weeks, I crashed on the couch with him. He already helps me by waking me when I have nightmares. Doesn't sound like much to many, but it really is. The nightmares were keeping me from getting more than an hour of sleep a night at most. He also helps me by giving me even more reason to get up and out of bed (on top of my daughter and the bettas).

He's growing pretty well too. Attaching some pics of him that I took today out in the back yard.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Fenris is such a CUTE puppy! He is so sweet helping you with nightmares!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. ^_^ He was out enjoying the sun for a while earlier. Now he's laying here on the bed next to me and the laptop taking a puppy nap.

He's been waking me from the nightmares since his second night with us. I was absolutely amazed that he just started doing it without having any training for such a task. He was labeled as the male pick of the litter at about a week old and the breeders suggested him. I'm glad they did. He's been a perfect fit so far.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I like the stocky build of his body. He is going to look terrifying to strangers when he grows up like my aussie shepard, my aussie shepard looks like a black wolf with orange eyes and always looks so scary when strange men come near me, he even lowers his head all scary like to the hubby sometimes. :/ Nobody is going to want to tango with him. Nobody will want to mess with Fenris, Thats a plus in my opinion.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous! American bulldog is he? gosh, look at him. I'm so glad he's a perfect fit for you!! May you enjoy many long years togehter!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Good looking pup you got there! I used to breed champion pit bulls years ago before the overpopulation thing got out of hand. That's gonna be a real good looking dog!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He's what they're calling an American Bully. The breed started about 20 or so years ago when they crossed American pit bulls and American Stafordshire terriers to get the foundation stock. His sire is called Zeus at home, stands at 15 1/2 inches at the shoulder. His mother, Lil Miss, stands at 15. He's a pocket bully, but will be pretty sturdy.
Loved getting to see his father, mother, grandfather, and grandmother along with one of his aunts. All great looking dogs. The breeder I got him from has a website where you can see his parents and grandparents: http://www.bullyangelkennels.comhttp://bullyangelkennels.webs.com/

I wanted a "bully" breed for the fact that most people wont start trouble just because of the bad reps the "bully" dogs have even though they're sweeties. Makes me feel a bit safer really. Used to have a wolf hybrid that was pretty good at making people give me my person space.

Took him to the vet this morning. Had an appointment for shots and had to bring up some concerns I had. Everything checked out fine though. Weighs 15.2 pounds! I couldn't believe it when they weighed him.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Enkil said:


> He's what they're calling an American Bully. The breed started about 20 or so years ago when they crossed American pit bulls and American Stafordshire terriers to get the foundation stock. His sire is called Zeus at home, stands at 15 1/2 inches at the shoulder. His mother, Lil Miss, stands at 15. He's a pocket bully, but will be pretty sturdy.
> Loved getting to see his father, mother, grandfather, and grandmother along with one of his aunts. All great looking dogs. The breeder I got him from has a website where you can see his parents and grandparents: http://www.bullyangelkennels.comhttp://bullyangelkennels.webs.com/
> 
> I wanted a "bully" breed for the fact that most people wont start trouble just because of the bad reps the "bully" dogs have even though they're sweeties. Makes me feel a bit safer really. Used to have a wolf hybrid that was pretty good at making people give me my person space.
> ...



I am familiar with the bully's, mine were just APBT's.
Here is one of my males that looks like yours.









This was another male I sold, not to happy they cropped though...


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh! They are both gorgeous! Though that crop job does not suit him in the least IMO. I know they crop ears for shows now, but still.

I'm thinking about possibly getting into weight pulling with Fenris. They've got his grandfather, Cerberus, doing it and he loves it. If Fenris shows he doesn't care for it, I wont make him of course. Wouldn't want him to be unhappy. Just think it would be good for him to have a physical outlet since he'll be a work dog most of the time.
Also going to be showing him since they started a specific class for altered bullies. Being a service dog, Fenris will be fixed when he's old enough. Well, as long as he doesn't prove to be allergic to the anesthesia.

You should see him when he's walking about. He stacks himself just about every time he stops!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

not a fan of the kennel itself but he is super adorable!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Enkil said:


> What do you mean?


No health testing, no titles and breeding for size, it's not what I look for in a breeder. I'd be worried about hip and joint issues. He sure is cute though and sounds like he will be great for what you need him for.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They show their dogs. The ones they own and ones they have bred have shown very well. Fenris was taken to the vet by them before he came home with us. He checked out fine. In the contract, it discuses such health issues so all bases were covered. They breed for the size, good health, and form. We've had Fenris to the vet twice now since bringing him home and our vet has found nothing wrong, clean bill of health.

Today he's seeming to be content with sleeping. I think he's still sleeping off the vaccines from yesterday. Don't quite blame him, he did get poked twice on top of a worming. Did get the good news that he is still currently parasite free. He has learned to sit as long as you get his attention properly before using the command. Going to start him on leash soon.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Ah their websites don't show titles at all, and by health tests I don't mean a vet check, I mean checks through ofa. If you decide to do weight pull I highly recommend getting hip and elbow xrays done so you can ensure his joints can handle it. Bullies are known for hip and elbow issues


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

How sweet! He just looks ADORABLE


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww... So cute!!!


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> Ah their websites don't show titles at all, and by health tests I don't mean a vet check, I mean checks through ofa. If you decide to do weight pull I highly recommend getting hip and elbow xrays done so you can ensure his joints can handle it. Bullies are known for hip and elbow issues



Completely agree with you.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, everything has been going well with him. Haven't had any problems. Have taught him to sit on command. Going to be working on leash training next, I think. Also need to find an activity that helps him burn off some energy. Can't do puppy play dates until he is 4 months old because of the parvo going around the valley. We have the two great danes, but they still aren't too sure about how to play with him as they're so big and he's so little.

He weighs 15.2 pounds now though! He's getting big. About to snuggle with him and watch a movie. He actually watches Bones with me. So cute.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Three breeds that look a like hard to tell apart
Oldie English/american bull
Pit
Stafordshire
I've think pit brance off from Stafordshire

How old is the pup???
What pick is he

Your from the west 
Y didn't u pick a west coast style
Like kingpin
West coast gotti
Gorge with karate kid n mr miyagi


They can call there kennel bully
But all I see is stander/correct pit
15" is big for a pocket nature stance(from what I've recall is 16" is the cut off)
Most people stack there dog to get measurement 
Dropping the height buy a few inche


Yeah with bully
Some none champion line will cost u more grand champ line
I've seen none champ line pup going sir/dam first pick going from 2k-12k


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Enkil said:


> Oh my gosh! They are both gorgeous! Though that crop job does not suit him in the least IMO. I know they crop ears for shows now, but still.
> 
> I'm thinking about possibly getting into weight pulling with Fenris. They've got his grandfather, Cerberus, doing it and he loves it. If Fenris shows he doesn't care for it, I wont make him of course. Wouldn't want him to be unhappy. Just think it would be good for him to have a physical outlet since he'll be a work dog most of the time.
> Also going to be showing him since they started a specific class for altered bullies. Being a service dog, Fenris will be fixed when he's old enough. Well, as long as he doesn't prove to be allergic to the anesthesia.
> ...


Weight pulling is to build muslce mass on the dog/to look cut
But if u buy a good line
It will look good with just dog food/raw meat and walking the dog


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Enkil said:


> Well, everything has been going well with him. Haven't had any problems. Have taught him to sit on command. Going to be working on leash training next, I think. Also need to find an activity that helps him burn off some energy. Can't do puppy play dates until he is 4 months old because of the parvo going around the valley. We have the two great danes, but they still aren't too sure about how to play with him as they're so big and he's so little.
> 
> He weighs 15.2 pounds now though! He's getting big. About to snuggle with him and watch a movie. He actually watches Bones with me. So cute.


With new puppy u should keep it away from your old dogs until the third shot 
Easier to train when they're young plus a leash
Sit,down and stay always the first three thing I've train on


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Enkil said:


> He's what they're calling an American Bully. The breed started about 20 or so years ago when they crossed American pit bulls and American Stafordshire terriers to get the foundation stock. His sire is called Zeus at home, stands at 15 1/2 inches at the shoulder. His mother, Lil Miss, stands at 15. He's a pocket bully, but will be pretty sturdy.
> Loved getting to see his father, mother, grandfather, and grandmother along with one of his aunts. All great looking dogs. The breeder I got him from has a website where you can see his parents and grandparents: http://www.bullyangelkennels.comhttp://bullyangelkennels.webs.com/
> 
> I wanted a "bully" breed for the fact that most people wont start trouble just because of the bad reps the "bully" dogs have even though they're sweeties. Makes me feel a bit safer really. Used to have a wolf hybrid that was pretty good at making people give me my person space.
> ...


Most bully breeder is not afraid of the pocket bullies
Even if look hella rip n big head 
The bite force on them are really weak.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Fenris turned 12 weeks today.
He was 1st pick male pup from the litter.

I may live in Oregon, but I am not from here. I was born and raised in NY.
I chose him because he comes from good lines and was family raised. His breed gives what I want/like. They are loyal dogs and love to please.

I got Fenris for less than they were asking because of what he will be used for. Since he will be fixed and be a service dog, we worked out a deal for him.

As I said, the weight pulling is an idea to give him something fun to do. If he doesn't seem to like it, I'll find him a different activity. If he likes it, I'd be more than happy to keep him at it at least for as little while.

Fenris is fine to be around the two danes. The great danes are not mine and they are not properly socialized. The only places they go are for car rides and to the vet. They have all their shots and he is up to date on his. I've raised puppies before without any problems.

As for bite force.. It doesn't really matter to me, but I also don't believe that his bite force is weak. He's proven to have strong jaw and neck muscles. I know my pup. I enjoy him and he has already started to learn tasks to help me. We're working on obedience and leash training. Once he is 4 months old, he'll be entered into obedience class. When that is completed, he'll take the Canine Good Citizen Test. After passing that, he will start public access training. I have confidence that Fenris will do well. He's a good dog and loves people. He's smart and aims to please.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Enkil, I think you're doing a great job! You seem to know your stuff. Everybody has different methods and ideas about dogs, which is where all the criticism is coming from! lol but what odds- I love your dog, he seems like a real sweet heart!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

East coast
Stander/correct style

First pick male from the lite mean first or second pick.
That usually goes for 3 stack or more($3,000+)
Even if they want the dog without paper/for pet only 
Top two pick is where the money come from.

My bro into dog
Espeacilly freak
Bully pit
English bulldog

the money he just spend
Female -3,000 bully
Lock down a stud-1.5k(deal) 
That's 4.5k down before she even come into heat


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I love all bully breeds. I was lucky to get Fenris. Even luckier to get the deal I did with him.

He just got a nice cool bath. It's really hot here and he was due for one. Now he's air drying while taking a puppy nap. He gets his treatment for fleas/ticks tonight at bedtime. Which means he'll have to crash in the kennel tonight. Unfortunate. Like having him in the bed. He wakes me from the nightmares and helps me sleep.

Anyways, attaching some newer pics of him. Enjoy!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If u love pocket bully
Go with shorty bull


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

@curlyfatbottom- Enkil got her dog. She's no longer looking! 

I love Fenris' brindle!!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

better to have more then one.

pocket bully
male









female








got kind of lazy looking for my brother n his kennel buddy bully pic.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have Fenris and he's all I need. <3

I love his color too! He's black brindle. His mother and her father are both brindles as well. His father is blue and white. He's the only one from the litter his color. There were blue and whites and blue brindle and whites and one girl is black and white.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

ok
yeah
one more thing
don't start working out your dog to soon
you might damage him


what kind of dog food are you feeding him????

ever since my brother started to breed
i haven't hear any talk about blue or red nose any more

it all about the line
gotti
razor edge
remi


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I know Fenris has these in his lineage: Pokemon, Razor's Edge, Biggs

Right now he is on Iams, I think. Smart Puppy formula. I always make sure the first ingredient in the food I get is real meat. Bot grains or meal.

I also know not to do any weight pulling/training with him until he is a year old. I've spoken to the people who have his grandfather (Mr. Biggs) about it. They do weightpull and know where I can get harnesses for him.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Pokemon n bigg???
I've think that's the parent name
Not a line or I've haven't heard of it yet.
Ima for puppy...
I'm not a very big ima fan
When I care for my brother puppies
Diamond puppy gold formula with crush taste of the wild

Don't weight pull if you like walking your dog

all u need to make your dog look rip n tone, with a good diet

Your dog is at the perfect age to start training


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

@Rainbow - Thank you. ^_^

Pokemon and Biggs are two males. They;re very popular and big names.
You can do weight pulling and still have a well mannered dog when on a leash. Harness well only be used when he's pulling. All other times he has a collar and a vest. Again, I'd be doing it more so he could have a fun activity and some time where he isn't "working".

I'm currently doing obedience training with Fenris here at home and teaching him proper leash manners. He also knows to wake me from my flashback nightmares by licking my face and/or putting pressure on me. He has also started to snap me out of flashbacks during my waking hours in the same manner and by giving me something in there here and now to focus on and ground me.

He also has not yet begged for food since we brought him home. I'm taking this as a good sign. He also isn't allowed people food.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Um.. "pocket" bully only struck me now.. Debilitating their height with genetics and messing with them like that is probably not good in the long run. AmStaff and APBT are pretty close to their traditional standards. Putting their full body on stunted legs cannot be that good for them. Sorry dude.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Which kennel is bigg from
Pokemon Look alright
To correct/stander for my liking

When I've here of the word bully
These dog pop up in my head
Mr miyagi 
G2 
Kingpin sire

Stud fee 5 grand each(

Yeah dex to

Harder to control a dog that like to pull
Watch him close
He'll be teething soon
N will chew on anything that he can fit in his month


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Laki said:


> Um.. "pocket" bully only struck me now.. Debilitating their height with genetics and messing with them like that is probably not good in the long run. AmStaff and APBT are pretty close to their traditional standards. Putting their full body on stunted legs cannot be that good for them. Sorry dude.


The height is not the problem with bully
Length of the nose is a bigger issue/ size of the head/ arm spread n drop chest


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Mr Biggs is out of Blue Mountain Bullies in Eugene, OR, You can find them on Facebook as Mountain Pride Bullies. Their current profile pic is Mr Biggs. He is Fenris's grandfather on mother's side.

Only harder to control the dog if they don't properly respect you. I've had pitbulls, Am Staffs, beagles, mutts, doberman, and a wolf hybrid. I know how to handle and raise a dog.

As far as teething... He's teething now. I've gotten him toys and rawhides. He's learning what he can and what he can't chew on.
Tonight he got a treat as well. Froze some chicken broth in an ice cube tray and gave him two little ones that were done. Good treat for hot days. He really liked them.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

True.
When I've pick a dog out of the lite.
I usually pick them up n lay them on there back.
If they don't move I'll pick them

Seem like u know your way around dog.
You should be close to do a Deworming 
Bully is better of on a high protein diet.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He had his last deworming just last week when he had his shots. We stay on top of that.

He's being a goof today. He just had a chicken broth ice cube and now he's playing with the bowl and giving it the evil eye. About to go play ball with him before it gets too hot to.


----------

